# FlashForward



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 28, 2009)

Who's been watching this?







It basically seems like Lost repackaged, it's from the same network and features some of the same actors, though not totally unoriginal.

First impressions: good, though I'm not sure why? I think I just find it interesting, the same way I felt about Lost when I first tuned into that.

Thoughts on this series?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 29, 2009)

Whats it about? Heard of it haven't seen it though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 9, 2009)

This is turning out OK I guess, second episode was a little predictable in places (I definitely saw this evil guy being on the phone in the blackout coming) but it added some interesting stuff to the mix.

The writing is definitely not as good as Lost is, there's things they throw in and you don't realise it's important until they come back to it later and expand on it, not to mention how lacklustre some of the script is.

Still though, miles ahead of most TV shows though, I will be watching the 3rd episode on Monday.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Gotta hand it to 'em, they've got me hooked.

Some of today's episode was trash, but it got good near the ending.

It uses the same plot baiting style that Lost does and they definitely leave each episode with a "WTF?!" moment, but for that reason I'm definitely interested to know what happens next.

Christ, is it really only me watching this?


----------



## Elysian (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm watching it as well, I enjoy it, though I never got into Lost. I'm not sure how far they'll actually be able to take this series though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah they flesh one story out over a whole episode with a loads of red herrings, again like Lost do.



Spoiler



The story involving the Nazi guy was just plain fail if you ask me. Will be interesting to know what that massive spore thing in Somalia was though.


----------



## liquidcow (Oct 13, 2009)

I've been watching it. It's cliché ridden gimmicky trash but I can't help but keep watching to find out what happens.

My two main problems with it currently are:

- The horribly over-worked cliché of 'spooky kids'. The idea of child characters seeming to know something the adults don't, or saying strange cryptic things is so cringe-worthy and hackneyed I almost switched off. And Dylan is clearly going to turn out to be 'magical autism boy'.

- The way that the show is so inept at being believable or realistic in some scenes, yet will slip in the occasional bit of contrived dialogue that seems to be there simply to show that the writers have researched something. Examples include 'my son it autistic' 'oh, where is he on the scale?', and 'it's the same kind of role playing we saw after 9/11 and hurricane katrina'. It's like the writers are saying 'see, this is realistic!'.

Also, why didn't the english guy recognise that woman from his flashforward when they were both in it? Unless he was just pretending not to. Or maybe...



Spoiler



he was the guy in the stadium and hence didn't have a flashforward.



Nazi guy? Somalia? Not sure what you mean there....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 13, 2009)

You must not've seen last night's episode.

Cliffhanger's a good'n.


----------



## liquidcow (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh right yeh I'm watching it on catch-up...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

Woah, the cliffhanger on today's episode was sweet!

Now it has even more Lost characters in it 

Ewan:



Spoiler



He does have a FlashFoward where he sees a woman but he doesn't realise it's Joseph Fiennes' wife. However, at the end of this episode it was revealed that he and Charlie from Lost had caused 'the single greatest disaster known to man', which leads me to believe they are responsible for the blackout.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 19, 2009)

I keep seeing ads for it but am never around.

Is it any good?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes and no.

It's like Lost, they give you the runaround for 55 minutes then in the last 5 minutes they hit you with something really very interesting.

It's not as interesting as Lost, nor as well written or acted, but for those who need a Lost-style fix for the timebeing it fits the bill


----------



## -K4G- (Oct 20, 2009)

Its not bad. But not a fan of the Lost cast ''cameos''. 
Who's next?
John Locke?


----------



## -K4G- (Oct 20, 2009)

Its not bad. But not a fan of the Lost cast ''cameos''. 
Who's next?
John Locke?


----------



## liquidcow (Oct 21, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Woah, the cliffhanger on today's episode was sweet!
> 
> Now it has even more Lost characters in it
> 
> ...



Yeh I just watched that episode. Ok so that does explain that at least. Also that backs up what I said about the guy in the stadium.

Demetri's situation is bugging me though, wasn't his fiancés flashforward one in which he's still alive? The only thing I can think is that she doesn't realise she's marrying someone else in it. But otherwise, why isn't he running around telling people that their flashforwards contradicted each others? Surely that's really pertinent information?

Also, regarding Nicole's (the babysitter) flashforward... isn't it obvious?


Spoiler



She's being baptised.



It is following the Lost formula very much at the moment yeh. And almost every scene is one that you've essentially seen somewhere before. Also, there's far too many scenes of one character not believing another character about something for some illogical reason because the plot/pacing demands it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 21, 2009)

Spoiler



She may be being baptised but... she did say she felt she 'deserved' it and felt she was being murdered. You could be right, we'll find out. As for the huge spore in Africa, I really want to know what the fuck that was.



Yeah, it's got Lost written all over it. The script is pretty dire in places although I try to be forgiving because I am very picky when it comes to movies and TV.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok so:



Spoiler



Tonight's episode it's introduced that China could be responsible for the blackout. However, it is then ridiculed and the program moves on. Then, at the end of the film you see what appear to be Chinese men attempting to murder the 3 men from the FBI and the girl too. The girl appears to be dying, but I have a feeling she will be returning next episode.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 26, 2009)

liquidcow said:


> there's far too many scenes of one character not believing another character about something for some illogical reason because the plot/pacing demands it.



this is pretty much modern television in a nutshell. How many times has House had to prove himself right? Enough for people to start believing what the fuck he's saying, but no, there wouldn't be an episode if nobody believed him.


----------



## liquidcow (Oct 27, 2009)

-mouse- said:


> this is pretty much modern television in a nutshell. How many times has House had to prove himself right? Enough for people to start believing what the fuck he's saying, but no, there wouldn't be an episode if nobody believed him.



You know, I've never watched House, nor do I know what it's about. Might have to give it a watch some time.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Oct 27, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Who's been watching this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Firstly I had to use my old screen name on this forum cause you got Scar symmetry before i could ! 
Secondly I watched an episode with my girlfriend (shes into sci fi) and it reminded me of a cross between Lost , Fringe and X files. 
But possibly gayer then all 3 individually. haha

Its okay to veg out to.

Mark =)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 8, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The girl appears to be dying, but I have a feeling she will be returning next episode.



I was right about this. 

I want to see more about the two 'culprits', that's the most interesting part I think.


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 8, 2009)

Was hoping for some lesbo action. Didn't happened.


Anw, whats' the significance of the small blue hand on one of the 3 gunmen's hand?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 8, 2009)

We will find out in due course I guess.

Seriously though, need more info on the two 'culprits'.


----------



## liquidcow (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm afraid I gave up on this after being unable to make it through the episode a couple weeks back due to the horrible dialogue. It didn't help that I've been watching Mad Men and hence most other TV looks truly rubbish in comparison.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 12, 2009)

I liked the first episode, But I havn't really watched after that since I'm not much of a TV person.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't think I could give up on this now, it may be mostly crap but there's too many questions I need answered now.


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 12, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I don't think I could give up on this now, it may be mostly crap but there's too many questions I need answered now.



THATS HOW THEY GIT YA!!


----------

